

Microvation and the radical transformation of your job - iigs
http://www.sean-johnson.com/2009/10/27/microvation-and-the-radical-transformation-of-your-job/

======
eitally
This really deserves to make the front page, but in an environment as
unfriendly to big business as this, I'm not sure it will.

~~~
iigs
I think HN sends you to the previous post if you submit a duplicate, and that
was what I was intending to do with this submission.

I find the notion of this sort of personal development interesting for people
(like myself) that would be interested in starting their own company but
aren't at that point right now. To me, the notion of running your department
like a small business lends some life to the tired notion of "internal
customers".

